# Ford 1210 tractor---front snowplow



## Leadsinger (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm a newbie and would like some help. I'm buying a Ford 1210 and need to install a front end plow (Ford #702A blade). To date I haven't found one in spite of searching a lot of sites. Any recommendations? I prefer to buy a complete system, including the hydraulic control valve. If I have to buy a valve separately what will I need to raise, lower and move the blade from side to side? I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Leadsinger, you might check with Messick's to see if they can provide the complete setup, blade & mounting kit. 









New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts


New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts


New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts


New Holland 19KW4010 - 702A SERIES 4 1/2' BLADE W/MANUAL ANGLING - 1100, 1210(01/83 - 03/88) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

